
Things That Feel Ancient - shrikant
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/things_that_feel_ancient/
======
stackcollision
> I never want to identify myself in a retail establishment. Let their cameras
> snap a picture of my face then match it to a common database of faces and
> cross-check it to the unique signal from my phone that is in my pocket. That
> should be enough to know it's me.

If this ever became a reality I would never walk into a store again. There's a
point at which we need to stop sacrificing privacy for petty convenience.

